# EJB or ELB?



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

went to a little contry store today....they had a few bottles for sale..nothing really interesting....i picked up a blob top amber bottle...hand blown bottle..no markings except for the bottom has a diamond with the initials "ELB" or "EJB" in fancy script? any idea what it stands for?


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 13, 2010)

Little too fuzzy to tell much of anything.  Quick look on the glass makers mark page didn't revile anything.


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah...it's kinda fuzzy..bottom is about 1/2" thicker on one side..a few bubbles in the glass...side seam stops about 1/2" before mouth piece.......no other markings except what i showed in pic # 1..


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

oh and it has a paneled base??


----------



## coqakola (Aug 13, 2010)

excuse me i misunderstood the term "panel base"...the base was attached as a single piece..the seams are kinda crude looking..lol


----------

